# wall mounted speakers



## jbold (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with B W FPM 5 or 6 or VM 6, kef 5000/9000, or any other wall mounted speakers?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jbold said:


> Anyone have any experience with B W FPM 5 or 6 or VM 6, kef 5000/9000, or any other wall mounted speakers?


I used and still use bookshelf hanged on the wall ...:yes:

Do you have any questions about placement, performance, etc.??? :huh:


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Please see my recommendations in the "$3,000.00 budget speaker" thread.
Cheers,
Konky.


----------

